# E.C. Wines



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

Enoch Cobb Wines, American Congregationalist (February 17, 1806 -- December 10, 1879) was a minister, teacher, philanthropist and an advocate for penal reform. 

He is known for writing the _Commentaries on the Laws of the Ancient Hebrews_ (1853) which was republished in 1980 as _The Hebrew Republic_ and in 1997 as _The Roots of the American Republic_, among other works.


----------

